# Model2-Architektur Servlets



## Thiemo29 (10. Jul 2017)

Guten Morgen,

derzeit arbeite ich an einer Ausarbeitung über das Thema Model2, wobei bei mir Folgendes nicht ganz schlüssig ist.

Ich habe bis jetzt recherchiert, dass es im Model2 Servlets und JSPs gibt (Model erst mal außen vor).
Die Webseite, welche mittels JSPs generiert wurde, enthält wohl action-Tags, die beim Ausführen eines Events (bsp.Button wird gedrückt) mit den Daten an das Servlet gesendet werden. Dieses interpretiert anhand des mitgesendeten action-Tags dann, an welches zuständige Servlet die Anfrage geht.

Nun wurde mir gesagt, dass auch Struts gibt, welche dann XML Dateien mit ActionForm- und Action-Klassen erstellen. 
(http://www.jsptutorial.org/content/architecture)

Nun die Frage: Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen Struts und dem zuvor genannten Prinzip?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

